# Vader 1 Year Old



## Vader (Jan 11, 2014)

Introducing Vader. He is one year old.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Vader. Appreciate the introduction and the pictures of Vader. He is a handsome young man. Great looking face an love those four white socks.

Joe


----------

